# Component set Tweeters too Harsh...what can i do to fix this ? JBL P650C



## guilty (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey guys...i'm in a dilemma here...about the location of the tweeters of my component set...the JBL P650c Power series...

Details :

JBL Power Series P650c 6-1/2" component speaker system For 6-1/2" and 6-3/4" openings at Crutchfield.com


So thing is my tweeters seem really bright at moderate to high volumes...previously with my old component set, JBL GTO 607c This wasnt the case...but then again when i upgraded i knew how they sounded and i do personally like my highs a bit bright...but not so much as to cause fatigue to the ears 

Currently my tweets are on the A-Pillars like shown in the pic below...just near the windshield...and right now they cause fatigue after 10 mins of listening 












*So what do u guys suggest to fix this ? im using the mids in the doors (factory location) ... so where can i possibly move the tweeter to mellow them down just a bit.. ?*

also just so u know i did try the tweeter attenuation jumper.. currently its on -3db ... other option is 0db which wud of-course make it even more harsh..

looking forward to some nice replies please...hope ya ppl can help me fix this...heard really nice things about DIYMA...so lets see ( high expectations !)


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

eq down the highs a little?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

move the tweeters, maybe a bit more away from the windshield or possibly in the kicks


----------



## guilty (Apr 16, 2010)

ummm wudnt lowering the eq essentially make me loose detail on the highs ?

Also wudnt moving the tweets down to the kicks make the stage go LOW as in down..below ear level ?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Its DIY, try it for yourself and see...you ask for advice then question it when people make suggestions with assumptions and not physically doing it

or better yet read up on tuning tutorials and speaker placement


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

guilty said:


> ummm wudnt lowering the eq essentially make me loose detail on the highs?


if you eq carefully you can keep the detail and lose the fatigue.

experiment.


----------



## guilty (Apr 16, 2010)

guys guys im not questioning ur views at all....im just trying to get in more views and get the discussions flowing...

I for sure will try the suggestions out and report back..


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Feb 17, 2010)

azngotskills said:


> Its DIY, try it for yourself and see...you ask for advice then question it when people make suggestions with assumptions and not physically doing it
> 
> or better yet read up on tuning tutorials and speaker placement


that is a bit harsh isn't it? It didn't sound like he was questioning you but rather trying to understand your advice and explain what is important to him.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

pat_smith1969 said:


> that is a bit harsh isn't it? It didn't sound like he was questioning you but rather trying to understand your advice and explain what is important to him.


You know what, you are right and I was a bit harsh...i apologize. I just see so many of these threads where people give advice and in the end the OP just does something else or does whatever he wants and the advice given has wasted the time of the posters. Maybe I am better off staying out of "The Dumb Question forum" :blush:

Adjusting the EQ can take away detail but it can also help with the harshness issues, its a fine line IME

Moving the tweeters to the kicks was just an option, I have done it personally and it works for me and my car. I find that it is dependent on the tweeter's FR, mounting location/angle, and tuning


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Throw a 3ohm 10watt resister in line with the + wire on the tweeter.

Or wire the tweeter out of phase....or both.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Feb 17, 2010)

to the OP...

I second the idea of trying the tweet a bit further from the glass. I have always felt that tweets near glass gave them a bit of an edge.

I am unfamiliar with those tweets but maybe get diffrerent tweets? Some tweets are just harsh...


----------



## guilty (Apr 16, 2010)

@ pat yes sir these are known to be a bit bright but from what ive heard ppl did tame them...so im gona try what you guys suggested and report back here...all the stuff except the resistor in series thing...cause i think it will mess with the overall impedance of the compoenent set...right ?

and np at all Azngotskills... it happens... im glad that you manned up and accepted it ...kudos !


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

guilty said:


> ...all the stuff except the resistor in series thing...cause i think it will mess with the overall impedance of the compoenent set...right ?


nope...wrong...it just lowers the overall output a of the tweeter by a couple of DB's.


----------



## guilty (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ for real sir ? hmmm makes me think then


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Have you moved the jumper to -3db on the x-over?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

guilty said:


> ^^ for real sir ? hmmm makes me think then


If you look at any crossover that has multiple positions for tweeter level such as 0db -3db and -6db....they do this by adding in resistors to the + side of the tweeter output.

so yes....for real


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

freemind said:


> Have you moved the jumper to -3db on the x-over?


I looked at the speakers he has and i do not believe he has that option...hence i am trying to talk him into adding it in aftermarket style.


----------



## guilty (Apr 16, 2010)

alright then ill try the positioning first and then if it doesnt please me...a resistor is going in there...in series ! 

@ freemind... sir yes i do have a jumper and i am running them on -3 DB on the x-over instead of 0Db....still harsh at times  esp at moderate to high vols)


----------

